# Free PDF fantasy comic



## Heathen Oracle (Nov 26, 2002)

"Border Skirmish" the intro PDF comic to the adventure module "Bane of the Salt Fen Lich" is available as a free download on our "Bane Free" page. It stars the Pre-Gen characters that are in the module, and is a visually exciting lead in to the adventure.

Hope you enjoy it! Its brief, 3 pages and only 2.5 mb in size!

PDF Comic


----------



## Heathen Oracle (Nov 26, 2002)

OK simplified everything. The PDF link is now a Zip file so people don't have to be delayed with it opening while online. Also as a special note, Heathen's site requires the use of IE 5.5/6 +, as well as Netscape 6+ and Opera 6+. 

One reason people may not see some images (even though they are there) on the website is that I use the PNG (Ping) format for images rather that Gif in most cases, thus it requires an up to date browser with a monitor resolution of 1024 x 768.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Nov 26, 2002)

That's a great marketing idea! Nice work. 

Modules with player handouts and counters like this are always worthwhile, IMO.


----------



## Heathen Oracle (Nov 28, 2002)

Thank you Dr. Midnight! I did have to resave it again in Adobe 4.0. Apparently the majority are not aware there is an Adobe reader upgrade to 5.0....so to please the masses!


----------

